# Quando l 'amante dice basta



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Eccomi qui
L'altro ... Mi ha comunicato .. Che basta
Che sta male, che non riesce più a vivermi cosi
Che lui ha guardato in faccia la nostra storia, si è innamorato, ed io non decido
Seguo la corrente della mia vita, lavoro seguo i figli prenoto vacanze .. E lui sta male
Mi vorrebbe 
La sua vita e'una continua attesa 
Non riesce più a vivere questo rapporto come lo viveva prima, la vita e 'troppo breve dice
il succo del discorso , molto sensato e sofferto e'che mi ama
Preferisce dire basta e lasciarmi sola ad affrontare il mio matrimonio con il rischio di perdermi per sempre che continuare ad illudersi

Io capisco
Mi chiede cosa voglio da lui
Per lui questa nostra storia e' evoluta
I suo sentimenti cambiati
Non vuole mettere pressioni ma lo fa, si sente perennemente in prestito, di troppo

Cosa dire 
Ha ragione su tutta la linea 

Io sono confusa
Adesso davvero devo capire 
Perché con il mio atteggiamento non sto dando ne a lui ne a mio marito
Con il quale ho un rapporto esattamente uguale a quello di farfalla

Ma non riesco, proprio non riesco, a rinunciarvi
Troppi affetti coinvolti .

Lapidatemi pure so che mi attirerò critiche e ire e forse in parte due sberloni mi faranno bene
Non so neppure cosa cerchi
Forse davvero prendevo la' cosa mancava qua in maniera del tutto sbagliata impropria

Eppure , pur prendendo atto di questa cosa, ammetto a me stessa che come mi ha amata quest uomo, come mi ha fatto sentire.. lascia un vuoto importante
Ciononostante non riesco a pensare di separarmi
Anche se la mia idea di coppia e'diversa dalla situazione di stallo del mio matrimonio

Immatura ? Non so
Semplicemente ho preteso di cambiare mio marito o meglio lo vorrei diverso
Il limite e'tutto mio

So anche che un domani quest uomo si farà una vita
Rimpiangerò di avervi rinunciato per salvare quello che resta di una coppia ma tanto per una famiglia

Vorrei tanto riuscire a ri innamorarmi di mio marito 
Non paragono la mia storia con amante sia chiaro sarebbe follia
Paragono l amore che avevo per mio marito che è svanito ben prima di questa storia e non mi ha mai fatto balenare troppi sensi di colpa anzi
Pari allo zero

incapacità di entrambi 

E Forse adesso ci sarà la testa per ricominciare
Ma intanto ....


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

Intanto lascia uno dei due. Scegii. Non si separerebbe più nessuno se si potessero cambiare le persone o adattarsi agli altri.

Si separano milioni di individui, non si muore, si ricomincia.

Una malattia grave  è ben più grave da superare di una scelta tra l'amore e la convenienza. Vedila cosi.    

Avete figli entrambi?

Minorenni?

Lui accetterebbe i tuoi figli o *li lasceresti*?  Orrore.

Tu accetteresti i suoi, se ci sono?

L'amore di due amanti non si può paragonare alla vita reale. Cambia tutto nel quotidiano.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

Sono molto curiosa di cosa ti risponderanno, perché la tua storia fa specchio a una che conosco da vicino, sulla quale davvero non so esprimermi.

Cosa intendi per "famiglia"?


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono molto curiosa di cosa ti risponderanno, perché la tua storia fa specchio a una che conosco da vicino, sulla quale davvero non so esprimermi.
> 
> Cosa intendi per "famiglia"?


Se non ci fossi, Fantastica, bisognerebbe inventarti! :smile:


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Si figli entrambi
Si minorenni

Sul accettati non mi esprimo nemmeno non potrei avere nessun uomo vicino che non accettasse figli mi farebbe orrore 

Famiglia intendo un rapporto di coppia che ha spiegato molto bene farfalla 
Uguale
Nessun attrito 
Se non un po di celato oramai rancore x una parte molto pigra di mio marito che gli fa dare x scontato amori e amicizie 
È comunque un ottima persona serio , lavoratore affettuoso e  attento con i figli 
Molto intelligente 

A dire il vero anche altro e cosi x assurdo hanno percorsi simili sia di studio che di carriere 
Se non che mio marito proviene da un contesto benestante  l altro si è letteralmente fatto da se'
Uno da per scontato cio che ha 
L altro rincorre ciò che desidera


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

lascia libero tuo marito. 


ps. adesso arriva Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Carola ha detto:


> Si figli entrambi
> Si minorenni
> 
> Sul accettati non mi esprimo nemmeno non potrei avere nessun uomo vicino che non accettasse figli mi farebbe orrore
> ...


Immatura?non mi sembra.Forse egoista e senza scrupoli,ma d'altronde sei l'esatta espressione di questa società,dove l'egoismo ha una parte preponderante rispetto a tutto il resto.Bè cosa aggiungere?Lascia andare l'amante,fai un gesto altruista,ha tutto il diritto di trovarsi un amore vero,di essere ricambiato.....Poi ,confessa a tuo marito le pecorine che ti sei fatta....,per una questione di correttezza,mettilo nella posizione di scegliere se continuare a stare con una persona vera,e non con l'idea che si è fatto di te.....Questo dovrebbe fare una persona perbene.Che persona sei?


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immatura?non mi sembra.Forse egoista e senza scrupoli,ma d'altronde sei l'esatta espressione di questa società,dove l'egoismo ha una parte preponderante rispetto a tutto il resto.Bè cosa aggiungere?Lascia andare l'amante,fai un gesto altruista,*ha tutto il diritto di trovarsi un amore vero*,di essere ricambiato.....Poi ,confessa a tuo marito le pecorine che ti sei fatta....,per una questione di correttezza,mettilo nella posizione di scegliere se continuare a stare con una persona vera,e non con l'idea che si è fatto di te.....Questo dovrebbe fare una persona perbene.Che persona sei?


ma quando mai? pure l'amante è sposato


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

un'altra che ama i multinick


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ah*



birba ha detto:


> ma quando mai? pure l'amante è sposato


Ah mi era sfuggito.Bene un motivo in più per lasciarlo andare...!


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un'altra che ama i multinick



Dici??


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> L'altro ... Mi ha comunicato .. Che basta
> Che sta male, che non riesce più a vivermi cosi
> Che lui ha guardato in faccia la nostra storia, si è innamorato, ed io non decido
> ...


ma che cujun' sto tipo..
avercene dico io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Dici??



ho questo sospetto 
magari sbaglio


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho questo sospetto
> magari sbaglio


Nell'altro post ha detto cose molto interessanti, per questo lo escludevo, i mukltinick dicono solo stronzate....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immatura?non mi sembra.Forse egoista e senza scrupoli,ma d'altronde sei l'esatta espressione di questa società,dove l'egoismo ha una parte preponderante rispetto a tutto il resto.Bè cosa aggiungere?Lascia andare l'amante,fai un gesto altruista,ha tutto il diritto di trovarsi un amore vero,di essere ricambiato.....Poi ,confessa a tuo marito le pecorine che ti sei fatta....,per una questione di correttezza,mettilo nella posizione di scegliere se continuare a stare con una persona vera,e non con l'idea che si è fatto di te.....Questo dovrebbe fare una persona perbene.Che persona sei?


null'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto lascia uno dei due. Scegii. Non si separerebbe più nessuno se si potessero cambiare le persone o adattarsi agli altri.
> 
> Si separano milioni di individui, non si muore, si ricomincia.
> 
> ...


perchè dai così per scontato che i figli vadano con lei? Se la scelta di rompere il matrimonio per andare a vivere con l'amante fosse di lei, ora i giudici non sono così automaticamente propensi come prima a far vivere i figli con la madre. Potrebbero giustamente assegnarli all'altro coniuge.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè dai così per scontato che i figli vadano con lei? Se la scelta di rompere il matrimonio per andare a vivere con l'amante fosse di lei, ora i giudici non sono così automaticamente propensi come prima a far vivere i figli con la madre. Potrebbero giustamente assegnarli all'altro coniuge.


in realtà ultimamente i giudici tendono a "dare" i figli (che brutto termine) ad entrambi i genitori, l'affido esclusivo non esiste quasi più, è che spesso alla madre tocca la casa (che solitamente viene assegnata ai figli), perchè la legge tutela chi ha il reddito più basso, ed essendo che spesso sono le donne a guadagnare di meno, coi divorzi ci guadagnano


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in realtà ultimamente i giudici tendono a "dare" i figli (che brutto termine) ad entrambi i genitori, l'affido esclusivo non esiste quasi più, è che spesso alla madre tocca la casa (che solitamente viene assegnata ai figli), perchè la legge tutela chi ha il reddito più basso, ed essendo che spesso sono le donne a guadagnare di meno, coi divorzi ci guadagnano



Non spesso,sempre...infatti e' nata una nuova categoria di poveri,i divorziati.senza casa,quindi pagano l'affitto,e in piu'almeno 3-400€ mensili alla ex moglie,saltano per aria in fretta.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> null'altro da aggiungere.


Grazie,ma vedrai che andrà diversamente...!


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non spesso,sempre...infatti e' nata una nuova categoria di poveri,i divorziati.senza casa,quindi pagano l'affitto,e in piu'almeno 3-400€ mensili alla ex moglie,saltano per aria in fretta.


il mantenimento del figlio è giusto e sacrosanto, ma i soldi alla ex moglie li trovo davvero ridicoli, che vada a lavorare


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non spesso,sempre...infatti e' nata una nuova categoria di poveri,i divorziati.senza casa,quindi pagano l'affitto,e in piu'almeno 3-400€ mensili alla ex moglie,saltano per aria in fretta.


Ok...
Ma pensa agli uomini divorziati perchè cacciati da lei, che si è innamorata di un altro uomo...


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma pensa agli uomini divorziati perchè cacciati da lei, che si è innamorata di un altro uomo...


che io sappia il tradimento non viene più considerato colpa grave nelle cause di divorzio


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

Mio marito lo sa l avevo scritto nei primi post 
Sa tutto adesso

Il mio amante non è più sposato da anni
Certo che lo lascio libero so perfettamente che ha ragione e so anche di essere un'egoista 
Mai stata per anni, anzi mio marito mi consigliava di pensare a me stessa tutta lavoro e figli
Certo non in questi termini, ovvio.
Mio marito non penso mi ami ancora ma si ostina a non vedere, vuole recuperare, vuole salvare
O forse perdendomi ha capito di amarmi ?
So per certo che mi vuole un bene molto forte ed io a lui
Siamo diventati due amici

Io guardo in faccia il nostro rapporto lui nega i problemi 
Io non voglio più una coppia che tende a raccontarsela 
Lui dice di avere capito solo ora quanto ci tiene ora che sa 

lui è un uomo meraviglioso, capite
Stiamo bene ma manca la coppia
Non è gay
Potrebbe avere avuto altre si 
Ma il punto e che vuole stare con me e per me invece è solo paura di disfare una famiglia 
Anche a me fa paura ma voglio vedere in fondo fino in fondo
Ti separi quando sei esausta mi dicono in parecchi
Io lo sono solo perché non mi fa sentire mai desiderata 
Ma so che mi vuole bene 
Come farfalla in un bel post dove racconta la sua vita
Ecco noi cosi, stessa fotografia 
Poi e'arrivato lui e ho scoperto quanto sia bello sentirsi amate  completamente


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in realtà ultimamente i giudici tendono a "dare" i figli (che brutto termine) ad entrambi i genitori, l'affido esclusivo non esiste quasi più, è che spesso alla madre tocca la casa (che solitamente viene assegnata ai figli), perchè la legge tutela chi ha il reddito più basso, ed essendo che spesso sono le donne a guadagnare di meno, coi divorzi ci guadagnano


quando il reddito tra i coniugi è simile, la cosa non è più automatica comeprima, i giudici in quei casi tendono a verificare chi dei due vuol interrompere la convivenza matrimoniale. Finalmente, direi.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Hai comprato il telefono nuovo?


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in realtà ultimamente i giudici tendono a "dare" i figli (che brutto termine) ad entrambi i genitori, l'affido esclusivo non esiste quasi più, è che spesso alla madre tocca la casa (che solitamente viene assegnata ai figli), perchè la legge tutela chi ha il reddito più basso, ed essendo che spesso sono le donne a guadagnare di meno, coi divorzi ci guadagnano


Noi non avremmo questi problemi
Ma in ogni caso so per certo che saremmo bravi
Nessuna guerra
non riesco forse a descrivervi la nostra situazione 
Lui è un uomo magnifico
Mio marito
Non abbiamo funzionato insieme 
Non ci siamo più coltivati ed io ho rotto in maniera irreversibile tutto credo
Però dentro di me sentivo che come coppia eravamo al capolinea
Senza i figli saremmo qui entrambi ?
Credo di no

Come tanti lo so ma dei tanti io me ne frego


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio marito lo sa l avevo scritto nei primi post
> Sa tutto adesso
> 
> Il mio amante non è più sposato da anni
> ...


scusa se sono brusca, ma facile amare quando ci si fa una bella scopata, una chiacchierata post scopata e poi ognuno a casa sua


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> che io sappia il tradimento non viene più considerato colpa grave nelle cause di divorzio


Ok tu mi lasci
Te ne vai con un altro
Io devo lasciarti la casa
pagare schei di mantenimento
E ridurmi ad una vita d'inferno
per colpa dei tuoi capricci?

Per colpa delle tue passioni?

Per colpa del tuo innamoramento de coa?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma pensa agli uomini divorziati perchè cacciati da lei, che si è innamorata di un altro uomo...



Amico sai di legge me ne intendo no???allora ti dico,purtroppo non cambia niente...casa e soldi sempre alla donna..


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico sai di legge me ne intendo no???allora ti dico,purtroppo non cambia niente...casa e soldi sempre alla donna..


se lei guadagna quanto il marito e decide di andarsene ed interrompere la convivenza, ora non è più così automatico. Ovvio che non si deve firmare nessuna consensuale, ma portarla in causa.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se lei guadagna quanto il marito e decide di andarsene ed interrompere la convivenza, ora non è più così automatico. Ovvio che non si deve firmare nessuna consensuale, ma portarla in causa.



vero...con ingentissime parcelle,e tempi lunghissimi


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok tu mi lasci
> Te ne vai con un altro
> Io devo lasciarti la casa
> pagare schei di mantenimento
> ...


ma infatti vedi che io non mi sposo :rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...con ingentissime parcelle,e tempi lunghissimi


i tempi lunghissimi sono parte integrante della legge, 3 anni di separazione continuativa ci vogliono e le donne devono aspettare un anno per risposarsi, sai, la contaminatio sanguinis (nn so se ho scritto bene)


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma infatti vedi che io non mi sposo :rotfl:


Oltre che birba sei furba...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oltre che birba sei furba...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e non si frigge mica con l'acqua sai :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e non si frigge mica con l'acqua sai :rotfl:


Oddio anch'io mi sono arreso a questa evidenza...
Ma non posso negare di averci provato...
Era un delirio di onnipotenza no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...con ingentissime parcelle,e tempi lunghissimi


purtroppo si, ti quoto soprattutto sui tempi lunghi... ma nel frattempo la casa non la vede. Le tocca andarsene dal suo amante o cercarsi un affitto.
Anche le parcelle si stanno un po' abbassando, ci sono studi di giovani avvocati associati con cui si risparmia parecchio.


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> scusa se sono brusca, ma facile amare quando ci si fa una bella scopata, una chiacchierata post scopata e poi ognuno a casa sua


Hai ragione
Molto
Infatti e quello che dicevo al mio amante
Esattamente questo
Lui mi diceva dissacrante 
È un sognatore io per niente 
Poi essendo figlia di divorziati so perfettamente tutto quello che una separazione comporta anche se gestita bene come hanno fatto i miei
( e all epoca  non era certo cosa comune)
sono cresciuta più felice di figli in matrimoni palesemente stanchi o con storie di corna a singhiozzo 
Ma l ho capito dopo li per li ci stavo male


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto lascia uno dei due. Scegii. Non si separerebbe più nessuno se si potessero cambiare le persone o adattarsi agli altri.
> 
> Si separano milioni di individui, non si muore, si ricomincia.
> 
> ...


quoto...
e poi ci si chiede perché c'è tristezza...

non ci si può nascondere per sempre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Molto
> Infatti e quello che dicevo al mio amante
> Esattamente questo
> ...


ciao. bentornata.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao. bentornata.




io gli ho chiesto se ha comprato il tel nuovo ma non mi risponde:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io gli ho chiesto se ha comprato il tel nuovo ma non mi risponde:mrgreen:


vabbè, dài. Se è tornata qui mica è per prendere per il culo noi, comunque. Non ci ha nemmeno provato. Quando se la sente, se se la sente...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, dài. Se è tornata qui mica è per prendere per il culo noi, comunque. Non ci ha nemmeno provato. Quando se la sente, se se la sente...



poteva tornare col suo nick, tanto la storia è sempre quella. non è che ha chiesto altro eh.
un "ciao ragazzi come state? ...sapete l'amante ha detto basta... etc etc"


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> poteva tornare col suo nick, tanto la storia è sempre quella. non è che ha chiesto altro eh.
> un "ciao ragazzi come state? ...sapete l'amante ha detto basta... etc etc"


Se avete bisogno di me per i cloni...io ci sono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> poteva tornare col suo nick, tanto la storia è sempre quella. non è che ha chiesto altro eh.
> un "ciao ragazzi come state? ...sapete l'amante ha detto basta... etc etc"


magari si era scordata la password

InZomma Carola, per me sei bentornata ma sarebbe carino da parte tua...

Magari ci sono stati brutti scambi con qualcuno... ma li abbiamo avuti tutti, eh?


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *poteva tornare col suo nick*, tanto la storia è sempre quella. non è che ha chiesto altro eh.
> un "ciao ragazzi come state? ...sapete l'amante ha detto basta... etc etc"


Perchè chi sarebbe??


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè chi sarebbe??


lupacchiotto... essù. è inconfondibile e lei lo sa. Vedrai che adesso ce lo dice.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè chi sarebbe??



rosa3


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lupacchiotto... essù. *è inconfondibile* e lei lo sa. Vedrai che adesso ce lo dice.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>



leggi sopra


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lupacchiotto... essù. è inconfondibile e lei lo sa. Vedrai che adesso ce lo dice.



No Sbri,lei scriveva  spesso in ostrogoto,nn ricordi?


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> rosa3


Neee quella che scriveva con i tasti della tastiera al contrario?? Azzo è migliorata allora ... ha perso solo il tasto del punto ma fa ancora un'uso smodato dell'invio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri,lei scriveva spesso in ostrogoto,nn ricordi?





wolf ha detto:


> Neee quella che scriveva con i tasti della tastiera al contrario?? Azzo è migliorata allora ... ha perso solo il tasto del punto ma fa ancora un'uso smodato dell'invio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




avrà comprato il telefono nuovo. è lei, senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immatura?non mi sembra.Forse egoista e senza scrupoli,ma d'altronde sei l'esatta espressione di questa società,dove l'egoismo ha una parte preponderante rispetto a tutto il resto.Bè cosa aggiungere?Lascia andare l'amante,fai un gesto altruista,ha tutto il diritto di trovarsi un amore vero,di essere ricambiato.....Poi ,confessa a tuo marito le pecorine che ti sei fatta....,per una questione di correttezza,mettilo nella posizione di scegliere se continuare a stare con una persona vera,e non con l'idea che si è fatto di te.....Questo dovrebbe fare una persona perbene.Che persona sei?


Oscuro... cosa succede che mi trovo d'accordo con te?
:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> avrà comprato il telefono nuovo. è lei, senza ombra di dubbio


sì


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> L'altro ... Mi ha comunicato .. Che basta
> Che sta male, che non riesce più a vivermi cosi
> Che lui ha guardato in faccia la nostra storia, si è innamorato, ed io non decido
> ...


In sintesi:
tu non ami tuo marito e neppure il tuo amante.
Cerchi chi ti ama e ti fa sentire amata.
Vorresti cambiare tuo marito che ovviamente questa sensazione non te la dà più.
I figli... dove sono?
Un marito è prima di tutto un padre.
Non lo si sostituisce per egoismo, perché a un certo punto non si ha più quella sensazione di contare enormemente per qualcuno. Se si diventa genitori, si prende un impegno.
Ma donarsi un po' agli altri è così strano, oggi?


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè dai così per scontato che i figli vadano con lei? Se la scelta di rompere il matrimonio per andare a vivere con l'amante fosse di lei, ora i giudici non sono così automaticamente propensi come prima a far vivere i figli con la madre. *Potrebbero giustamente assegnarli all'altro coniuge*.


Allo 0,000000001 per cento.
Pensa che una mia vicina ha fatto 4 figli. Due col marito, uno con l'amante mentre era col marito, poi ha mollato il marito, si è messa con l'amante e ha fatto un quarto figlio col terzo.
I figli tutti a lei, compresi gli alimenti.
In qualsiasi caso i padri non sono intercambiabili come le mutande o quello che ci sta dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allo 0,000000001 per cento.
> Pensa che una mia vicina ha fatto 4 figli. Due col marito, uno con l'amante mentre era col marito, poi ha mollato il marito, si è messa con l'amante e ha fatto un quarto figlio* col terzo*.
> I figli tutti a lei, compresi gli alimenti.
> In qualsiasi caso i padri non sono intercambiabili come le mutande o quello che ci sta dentro.


col terzo ... cosa? Marito o amante? vorrei escludere altre ipotesi.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio marito lo sa l avevo scritto nei primi post
> Sa tutto adesso
> 
> Il mio amante non è più sposato da anni
> ...



?????


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non spesso,sempre...infatti e' nata una nuova categoria di poveri,i divorziati.senza casa,quindi pagano l'affitto,e in piu'almeno 3-400€ mensili alla ex moglie,saltano per aria in fretta.


:up:

Mie conoscenze... tutti a casa dei genitori a 40 anni suonati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ?????


a, ehm, Carola, molti utenti avevano ipotizzato che il marito fosse gay, visto che il loro matrimonio è stato bianco per lungo tempo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> col terzo ... cosa? Marito o amante? vorrei escludere altre ipotesi.



Un altro uomo. Diciamo un secondo amante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Un altro uomo. Diciamo un secondo amante.


chissà a Natale, deve essere tipo striscia di Gaza.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non spesso,sempre...infatti e' nata una nuova categoria di poveri,i divorziati.senza casa,quindi pagano l'affitto,e in piu'almeno 3-400€ mensili alla ex moglie,saltano per aria in fretta.


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> il mantenimento del figlio è giusto e sacrosanto, ma i soldi alla ex moglie li trovo davvero ridicoli, che vada a lavorare


Poteva cominciare ad impratichirsi anche nel matrimonio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Oscuro... cosa succede che mi trovo d'accordo con te?
> :up:


Danny io non ricordo bene tua storia mi confondo con Nicola Tobia non ricordo più se fosse tua moglie quella che raccontava del pisello dell amante 
Ma ti assicuro che mio marito sa
Che il mio amante e'libero e rispetto ogni sua scelta
Che era nata come uno spazio x noi poi lui si è innamorato da non poterlo più gestire cosi e va bene . 

Non sono trasparente come tua moglie ho omesso particolari ma il succo e'tradimento 
Mi giustifica come tu fai con tua moglie 
Io vorrei tanto capire se ce ancora un fondo di amore per lui 
Invece vedo che la maggior parte fa scelte di comodo di comfort di abitudini me compresa

Non si tratta di non apprezzare il proprio coniuge come genitore 
Non è questo
Io per rispetto gli ho detto tutto prendedomi ogni rischio
Gli ho detto se vuoi lasciami ne avresti ogni ragione 
Decidi tu

Lui , mio marito, dice che mi aveva letteralmente dimenticata
Basta .

Io sto cercando di salvare quello che resta con le unghie e con i denti

Ma quando leggo te e altri mi dico che voi uomini avete più paura di noi, forse giustamente , di perdere tutto.
Allora parlate di amore
Ma se si tradisce amore almeno sul momento non ce ne piu per me.

Poi i seriali non lo so ma non rientro in questa categoria ne ne conosco.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio marito lo sa l avevo scritto nei primi post
> Sa tutto adesso
> 
> Il mio amante non è più sposato da anni
> ...


E' un uomo meraviglioso e l'hai cornificato, figuramose che je facevi se era un pezzo demmerda..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> che io sappia il tradimento non viene più considerato colpa grave nelle cause di divorzio


Difatti.
Così capita che lei si faccia l'amante e se alla fine se si scoccia pure di te... ci guadagna in casa e alimenti (per i figli, si intende, ma i figli vanno a lei)
e se l'amante se la fa il marito?
Se lei si scoccia, fuori di casa, uguale.
Quindi... tra un marito virtuoso e uno no... che differenza c'è?


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se lei guadagna quanto il marito e decide di andarsene ed interrompere la convivenza, ora non è più così automatico. Ovvio che non si deve firmare nessuna consensuale, ma *portarla in causa*.



Se hai dei figli, sai quanto rancore si debbono beccare nel frattempo...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allo 0,000000001 per cento.
> Pensa che una mia vicina ha fatto 4 figli. Due col marito, uno con l'amante mentre era col marito, poi ha mollato il marito, si è messa con l'amante e ha fatto un quarto figlio col terzo.
> I figli tutti a lei, compresi gli alimenti.
> In qualsiasi caso i padri non sono intercambiabili come le mutande o quello che ci sta dentro.


Adesso se t'assegnano la casa coniugale ma te tiri in casa del cornuto er tuo ganzo, ve buttano fòri a tutt'e due in un amen...

tempi duri ormai campa' sulle spalle dei poveri cornuti...:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Danny io non ricordo bene tua storia mi confondo con Nicola Tobia non ricordo più se fosse tua moglie quella che raccontava *del pisello dell amante *
> Ma ti assicuro che mio marito sa
> Che il mio amante e'libero e rispetto ogni sua scelta
> Che era nata come uno spazio x noi poi lui si è innamorato da non poterlo più gestire cosi e va bene .
> ...


Primo neretto: tra migliaia di parole che ho scritto sempre questa... Ma che è? Un tormentone? Se volete vi racconto anche del mio pisello. 
Secondo neretto: non si giustifica. Si accetta. E' diverso. Non puoi cambiare la testa e i sentimenti di una persona, ma non è facile ammettere di non essere amati più da chi ami.
Terzo neretto: no, la maggior parte fa scelte imposte dagli altri. Io non ho amato essere tradito. Non ho amato stare male perché mia moglie si è presa una cotta per un altro. 
Quarto neretto: è evidente che se si tradisce amore non ce n'è più. Ma non credi che dall'altra parte in molti casi vi sia la speranza che possa rinascere?


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Mie conoscenze... tutti a casa dei genitori a 40 anni suonati.


saluta Alex allora, oseno' ce rimane male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: tra migliaia di parole che ho scritto sempre questa... Ma che è? Un tormentone? Se volete vi racconto anche del mio pisello.
> Secondo neretto: non si giustifica. Si accetta. E' diverso. Non puoi cambiare la testa e i sentimenti di una persona, ma non è facile ammettere di non essere amati più da chi ami.
> Terzo neretto: no, la maggior parte fa scelte imposte dagli altri. Io non ho amato essere tradito. Non ho amato stare male perché mia moglie si è presa una cotta per un altro.
> Quarto neretto: è evidente che se si tradisce amore non ce n'è più. Ma non credi che dall'altra parte in molti casi vi sia la speranza che possa rinascere?


chi vive sperando muore....finisci tu...:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chi vive sperando muore....finisci tu...:mrgreen:


morì non si può dire... e allora no, no, non te lo dò
l'anello no, no
scordatelo...


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: tra migliaia di parole che ho scritto sempre questa... Ma che è? Un tormentone? Se volete vi racconto anche del mio pisello.
> Secondo neretto: non si giustifica. Si accetta. E' diverso. Non puoi cambiare la testa e i sentimenti di una persona, ma non è facile ammettere di non essere amati più da chi ami.
> Terzo neretto: no, la maggior parte fa scelte imposte dagli altri. Io non ho amato essere tradito. Non ho amato stare male perché mia moglie si è presa una cotta per un altro.
> Quarto neretto: è evidente che se si tradisce amore non ce n'è più. Ma non credi che dall'altra parte in molti casi vi sia la speranza che possa rinascere?


Danni scusa io ricordavo questo particolare un po forte ecco

Ma capisco che dopo anni i rapporti cambino,  cambino le persone e i sentimenti
E capisco eccome la voglia di ricominciare danny e la speranza 
Lo dici a me che mi attacco ad ogni singolo momento felice ?
Per dirmi che riusciremo riusciremo a ritrovarci
Settimane fa mio marito e stato male, poi si e'risolta 
Mi sono sentita morire 
Morire letteralmente 

Il bene ce ce cazzo se ce 
Ma io avevo bisogno di altro di un altro tipo di amore 

Ho avuto per un po due uomini diversi ma estremamente seri e validi
Forse manco li merito mi vedo cosi  superficiale confronto a loro due 

Danny spero x te che rinasca 
Per te per me per chi vuole ancora crederci
Io però fatico a credere a sto Benedetto amore , ero cosi sicura del mio
Adesso credo solo in quello per i figli
Totale senza pretese 

Il resto l amore tra uomo e donna necessita di cure che forse io per prima non so più dare, o non ho più voglia o ho dato in modo sbagliato

In bocca al lupo


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Ognuno di noi può perdersi nella vita.
Non siamo di pietra.
Non siamo neppure dei santi.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Mie conoscenze... tutti a casa dei genitori a 40 anni suonati.
> 
> Il giorno che i miei figli mi annunceranno il matrimonio,scolpiro'loro un concetto duro ma giusto.Indietro non si torna piu'....la domenica a pranzo ogni tanto si..ma anche la casa e'grandissima,non sara'mai piu' la lorddio un giorno si'.....


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Io però fatico a credere a sto Benedetto amore , ero cosi sicura del mio
> Adesso credo solo in quello per i figli
> Totale senza pretese
> 
> ...


E' quello che pensi e senti ora. Nella vita nulla - lo sai - è definitivo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Danni scusa io ricordavo questo particolare un po forte ecco



Sì, lo so, è stato ripetuto all'infinito e discusso, divenendo argomento di gossip.
Non è che la cosa mi sia piaciuta, affatto, ma personalmente avrei trovato peggiore il fatto di non sapere nulla della storia che lei portava avanti. Lasciandole libertà di parlare... nella sua euforia del momento sono emersi particolari non propriamente canonici, diciamolo così. Insieme a altre cose che mi interessavano di più.
Mi son trovato davanti a un bivio, con una donna "presa", follemente presa. 
O costringerla a nascondersi di più, o lasciarle la corda lunga per starle addosso il giusto.
E intervenire al momento opportuno. 
Ho scelto la seconda. 
Poi ho fatto l'errore di scrivere questo particolare qui... dove ovviamente è stato oggetto di giudizi serrati.
Mia moglie stessa ha riconosciuto dopo di aver detto "troppo" in quella occasione. Io ho sperimentato comunque quanto lei fosse "fuori". D'altronde pure io lo ero.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :up:
> ...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: tra migliaia di parole che ho scritto sempre questa... Ma che è? Un tormentone? Se volete vi racconto anche del mio pisello.



Io sta cosa me l'ero persa.. ecco. sappi che forse ero l'unica che non lo sapeva:rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (2 Aprile 2014)

Non ho figli ma penso che per amor loro si debbano fare scelte dolorose.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Hai comprato il telefono nuovo?


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sta cosa me l'ero persa.. ecco. sappi che forse ero l'unica che non lo sapeva:rotfl:



Non ti sei persa niente.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: tra migliaia di parole che ho scritto sempre questa... Ma che è? Un tormentone? Se volete vi racconto anche del mio pisello.



Ahahahahahahaha

Danny, sei un mito! :up:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti sei persa niente.




lo so, era una battuta :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè dai così per scontato che i figli vadano con lei? Se la scelta di rompere il matrimonio per andare a vivere con l'amante fosse di lei, ora i giudici non sono così automaticamente propensi come prima a far vivere i figli con la madre. Potrebbero giustamente assegnarli all'altro coniuge.



Per capire se l'amore dell'amante  è tale da accettare un paio di figli non suoi e pure abituati bene.

I Giudici intervengono se non c'è accordo tra i coniugi, se ci si mette d'accordo a loro sta bene tutto.

Non credo siano neonati, penso adolescenti.


----------



## Horny (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> poteva tornare col suo nick, tanto la storia è sempre quella. non è che ha chiesto altro eh.
> un "ciao ragazzi come state? ...sapete l'amante ha detto basta... etc etc"


ehhh, ma infatti io mi ricordavo un nick diverso! 
che strano


----------



## Horny (2 Aprile 2014)

*be*

rosa, :smile:
mi pare evidente che, indipendentemente
da cosa provano/sono loro,
tu non ami nessuno dei due.
A rigor di logica,
dovresti mollarli entrambi.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

horby ha detto:


> rosa, :smile:
> mi pare evidente che, indipendentemente
> da cosa provano/sono loro,
> tu non ami nessuno dei due.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ehhh, ma infatti io mi ricordavo un nick diverso!
> che strano


soffriremo tutti di allucinazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

scusate
forse mi confondo
ma l'ultima volta che 
aveva scritto prima di andare
non aveva detto di essere felice
con il marito e ecc ecc ?


----------



## Fantastica (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' particolare come a un uomo la routine porta a affezionarsi al divano o a cercare ristoro in sky o coltivando hobby o giocando a calcetto.
> L'uomo si abitua.  Al limite. La donna, sembrerebbe di no.
> Su questo forum statisticamente leggo più storie di donne traditrice insoddisfatte del marito o di uomini traditi da mogli insoddisfatte, che di uomini insoddisfatti delle moglie che tradiscono.
> Non fa statistica, ma fa pensare.
> Chi ha ragione?


Bellissimo argomento, danny. Peccato buttarlo via in questa discussione.
Credo anche io che fondamentalmente l'uomo, qualsiasi uomo, sia più bolso di una qualsiasi donna. 
Il fatto è che non c'è novità più nuova di un essere umano che cresce nella tua pancia e poi paf! ne esce vivo e formato!
Noi donne siamo naturalmente generatrici del "nuovo che più nuovo non c'è": questo ci fa essere generalmente meno pigre e meno appagate dello status quo.
E poi Innominata ti potrebbe parlare delle connessure cerebrali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> scusate
> forse mi confondo
> ma l'ultima volta che
> aveva scritto prima di andare
> ...


Rosa è come le maree, dipende dalle fasi lunari. Nel senso buono, eh, non sono mica decisioni facili da prendere, io la capisco


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Si figli entrambi
> Si minorenni
> 
> Sul accettati non mi esprimo nemmeno non potrei avere nessun uomo vicino che non accettasse figli mi farebbe orrore
> ...


L'altro per amore, dolore o senso della realtà ti ha fatto un piacere.
Le difficoltà di un matrimonio non si superano ma si aggravano con un amante.
Un uomo buono, serio, rispettoso che ti ama da molti anni nella quotidianità non merita di essere dato per scontato. Non avevi considerato che quello che gli rimproveri è quello che sul serio hai fatto tu?
Gli impegni presi con lui e per i figli meritano che tu ti dedichi a loro.
Fa male. E' sempre fastidioso interrompere i sogni.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Noi non avremmo questi problemi
> Ma in ogni caso so per certo che saremmo bravi
> Nessuna guerra
> non riesco forse a descrivervi la nostra situazione
> ...


E allora non c'è ragione per stare insieme se non una commedia a uso di parenti, figli e amici.


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rosa è come le maree, dipende dalle fasi lunari. Nel senso buono, eh, non sono mica decisioni facili da prendere, io la capisco


allora ricordavo bene
a me sembra che lei
abbia deciso da tempo
lei vuole tutto


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Si e'vero!!!

quello che non avevo a casa  e che l altro non aveva lo Prendevamo cosi certo
Se chiedi chiedi e non arriva perché smantellare una famiglia dove a parte quello si stabene si porta avanti il progetto di famiglia si passano bei momenti si è uniti nell educare seguire gioire con i figli?
Anche tuo marito pare sereno se non dei tu a ricordargli che siamo due amici oramai ....

In fondo se mio marito mi avesse voluta   Mi avrebbe avuta 
Ero molto innamorata 
Mi piaceva lui mi piaceva fare l amore e condividere e parlare  e si ero anche nervosa e stanca e piena di impegni 
Forse x questo si è allontanato??


"L' avevo completamebte dimenticata " sono parole sue alla terapista che ci segue

Ma dimentichi se non ami più x me
X lui no!
E c!era il lavoro la routine la carriera la stanchezza cronica 

Se dopo anni non cambi atteggiamento potevo lasciarlo e andare x la strada mia , lui fuori casa figli a week alterni ecc
Ho adottato sta soluzione alternativa che mi faceva essere anche più felice a casa 
E ho confessato 
In modo che sapesse 

Per chiarirgli le cose e si anche perché ero spaventata vedevo la fine non sono una seriale ( poi mi spiegate perché  i seriali qui dentro sono meglio visti  anche se tradiscono traviando fedeli e lo fanno x gioco x passatempo e se uno si innamora lo si massacra .. O Se uno perdona tipo danny che è estremamente  profondo lo si critica e via andare ....solo x capire
Se tradisci x gioco e non ti fai paranoie forse sei piu coerente . Sarà cosi 

Detto questo l'amante si è innamorato al punto da volere una storia alla luce
Capita 
Io adesso non sono pronta, magari non sono cosi innamorata o non valuto questo non so 

Mi devo uccidere x questo ?
No
Ho capito e lo lascio libero non lo inseguo non lo seduco nulla di questo 
Come lascio libero mio marito di decidere 
Quando gli parlo di separazione che posso capire si sia disinnamorato di me e allora affrontiamola una volta d tutte mi chiede di provare a ricostruire e salvare quello che resta che è tanto che lui non vuole perdermi e certo che vado in crisi lo guardo e tremo dentro

Pero'sono stanca invece
Non credo più ne all amore con lui ne con altro

Mi sono congelata .
Sono diventata superficiale 
O meglio non penso più vado avanti  lavoro lavoro e bimbi bimbi e amiche e noi come famiglia org cose carine momenti con i ragazzi e ne sono felice non mi pesa nulla non tendo a fuggire 
anzi se ce da giocare e fare casino e coccolare i ragazzi sono la prima 

Sto pure mediamente bene rido scherzo sono un allegra di mio

Solo non ci credo più quindi fatico a costruire cosi come a rimettermi in gioco x amore ..
Forse dovrei pensare meno

Diletta ha scritto una grande verità di la
Non vivere x amore ma x se stessi in primis, cercare il senso in se stessi per essere migliori poi in coppia 
Io l ho capito  adesso


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Poi arrivano notizie terribili
Ieri sera il compagno di un'amica 
Una malattia terribile di quelle senza scampo
Una coppia felice 

Non ho parlato non sapevo che dire e tutto tutto mi sembra irrimediabilmente piccolo
pensieri 

Perdi  tempo a cercare di risolvere grane invece che pensare a vivere
Lo dai x scontato di vivere 
Pensi al tempo perso a parlare di non amore e mancanza di calore e gesti qnd faresti prima a darti tu ad amare al posto di tanti segoni mentali 

Scusate sono andata fuori tema


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immatura?non mi sembra.Forse egoista e senza scrupoli,ma d'altronde sei l'esatta espressione di questa società,dove l'egoismo ha una parte preponderante rispetto a tutto il resto.Bè cosa aggiungere?Lascia andare l'amante,fai un gesto altruista,ha tutto il diritto di trovarsi un amore vero,di essere ricambiato.....Poi ,confessa a tuo marito le pecorine che ti sei fatta....,per una questione di correttezza,mettilo nella posizione di scegliere se continuare a stare con una persona vera,e non con l'idea che si è fatto di te.....Questo dovrebbe fare una persona perbene.Che persona sei?


Di solito non condivido tanto le tue posizioni. Troppo intransigenti. Ma questo post è da incorniciare! :up:


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi:
> tu non ami tuo marito e neppure il tuo amante.
> Cerchi chi ti ama e ti fa sentire amata.


Santissime verità.. Ma tristi e dolorose. Il marito si rende conto di questo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Tranquillo*



feather ha detto:


> Di solito non condivido tanto le tue posizioni. Troppo intransigenti. Ma questo post è da incorniciare! :up:


Tranquillo ci ho fatto l'abitudine,le mie posizioni spesso sono impopolari.:up:


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo ci ho fatto l'abitudine,le mie posizioni spesso sono impopolari.:up:


non per tutti


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Santissime verità.. Ma tristi e dolorose. Il marito si rende conto di questo?



Ma che verità feath?
Che verità assolute feath?
Se nemmeno io la so 
Certo che non amo mio marito se mi sono comportata cosi
Non lo amavo più e si se ne rende conto  perché a differenza tua noi parliamo ed è molto molto doloroso 
Ma Sa tutto io gli ho detto che ho perso la testa per un altro che penso alla separazione che non vedo spiragli pur volendo ci un bene enorme 

Anche altro sa infatti va per la sua strada

Tu che parli di verità scusa feath mi fai sorridere 
Lo capisco da oscuro che se ho capito bene ha avuto le palle di guardare in faccia la sua vita
Tua moglie sa di come eri perso della amante ?
Sa cosa pensi di lei?
Che non la desideri più ?
Mio marito sa tutto 
Il mio amante anche

È doloroso ma qui si sta guardando davvero dentro tutti noi cercando di farlo senza fare male ai ragazzi
Con aiuto di terapisti ma anche stando tanto da soli

E fa male male male
Credimi

Ma se dobbiamo passarci per capirci tutti qualcosa in più lo facciamo

Come dice sbri e dura non immediato  
Io ci metto il tempo x capire che ritengo giusto
Non sto vivendo due realtà nascondendomi, anzi

Ciao


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rosa è come le maree, dipende dalle fasi lunari. Nel senso buono, eh, non sono mica decisioni facili da prendere, io la capisco


Per niente sbri
X niente 

Ma prima poi ne verrò a capo
Non voglio solo più raccontare palle e raccontarmene

Non sono più andata a letto con l altro 

Ma se venissi a dire qui quanto sono felice con marito e qnt scopi bene con altro forse sarebbe più comprensibile 

Ciao ciao


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma che verità feath?
> Che verità assolute feath?
> Se nemmeno io la so
> Certo che non amo mio marito se mi sono comportata cosi
> ...


Ma tu sai benissimo di non amare nessuno dei due. 
Li tieni perché ti fa comodo dai. 
E anche quella dei figli è un paravento. Hai preso la via che ti è più comoda e la giustifichi così. 
Sono certissimo che tu sia affezzionatissima all'amante e che ti manchi molto. Ma non ne sei innamorata, ne lo ami. 

Mia moglie non sa dell'amante.
Ma sa che non la amo e non la desidero. D'altronde è un anno e mezzo che non c'è neanche un bacio tra noi. Difficile avere dei dubbi in proposito.
Manco dormiamo più nello stesso letto..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Tutto sta nelle aspettative matrimoniali che si hanno.
Se  con la macchina del tempo tornassimo indietro di 80 anni e chiedessimo a coppie sposate da 10, 15, 20, 25 anni se si amano risponderebbero di sì.
Se poi chiedessimo di quelli che per ognuno di noi sono gli indicatori dell'amore forse risponderebbero di no o ci guarderebbero come dei matti.
Oggi abbiamo pretese di sesso, intimità, condivisione, accettazione reciproca molto elevate e contemporaneamente abbiamo impegni lavorativi stressanti per entrambi. Non vi è più la divisione del lavoro di un tempo con mogli che gestivano casa e figli con tempi rilassati. I figli giocavano in cortile non li si doveva scarrozzare di qua e di là per corsi e sport e quando tornavano a casa, stanchi ma felici, si addormentavano senza richiedere discorsi, intrattenimento e stimoli.
E i coniugi non si aspettavano alte performance sessuali.
Non dico che sia il passato il buon tempo andato (certamente le donne subivano il sesso molto spesso più che goderlo) ma che, forse, dovremmo tutti riflettere se quel che ci aspettiamo ed esigiamo e ci viene richiesto da coppia, famiglia, società sia realistico.
E se ci ridimensionassimo tutti un pochino?


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto sta nelle aspettative matrimoniali che si hanno.
> Se  con la macchina del tempo tornassimo indietro di 80 anni e chiedessimo a coppie sposate da 10, 15, 20, 25 anni se si amano risponderebbero di sì.
> Se poi chiedessimo di quelli che per ognuno di noi sono gli indicatori dell'amore forse risponderebbero di no o ci guarderebbero come dei matti.
> Oggi abbiamo pretese di sesso, intimità, condivisione, accettazione reciproca molto elevate e contemporaneamente abbiamo impegni lavorativi stressanti per entrambi. Non vi è più la divisione del lavoro di un tempo con mogli che gestivano casa e figli con tempi rilassati. I figli giocavano in cortile non li si doveva scarrozzare di qua e di là per corsi e sport e quando tornavano a casa, stanchi ma felici, si addormentavano senza richiedere discorsi, intrattenimento e stimoli.
> ...


Ci ho pensato in queste settimane. 

Verissimo quello che hai scritto, se penso a com'era il matrimonio dei miei genitori,dei miei suoceri,  la vita in generale degli anni 60, la semplicità rispetto all'oggi, mi chiedo se pure il tradimento non sia, oggi, nient'altro che un'opportunità facilissima a cui molti non sanno rinunciare viste le tante opportunità di approccio. 

Senza la possibilità di restare in contatto h24 sarebbe molto più complicato mantenere a lungo certe relazioni.

Uno squillo, un msg, e ci si vede.

Rinunciarci?

Ne deve valere la pena.


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu sai benissimo di non amare nessuno dei due.
> Li tieni perché ti fa comodo dai.
> E anche quella dei figli è un paravento. Hai preso la via che ti è più comoda e la giustifichi così.
> Sono certissimo che tu sia affezzionatissima all'amante e che ti manchi molto. Ma non ne sei innamorata, ne lo ami.
> ...


È petche stai in quella situazione feath?
Non stai x tuo figlio ?

Non sono sicura di non amare il mio amante non sono sicura di niente e chiaro sono sballottata da mesi e mesi oramai e x la precisione da end si è separato petche prima x quanto sbagliato e moralmente giudicabile x era un equilibrio

Io invece mio marito lo desideravo feath e molto
Era lui a non cercarmi mai è a me pesava 
A sentire la mia psico ho tanta rabbia vs quest uomo e ho in calamaro tutto il mio bene smore calore vs un altro

Ti ricordi che noi x 10 anni abbiamo vissuto separati  dal lun al venerdi sera

Non è semplicissimo ecco

La durissime e un po complessa non è il classico matrimonio

Poi certo non giustifica tutto il resto

Con il mio amate e iniziata x mancanze qui certo 
Non pensavo ne io ne lui di prenderci cosi era tanto sesso e risate all i odio e stop.
Tante e che mile tentativi di mettere parola fine andato a vuoto
Se no sarei come tua ex amante che ha deciso e ha messo in atto e non ti ha più cercato


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu sai benissimo di non amare nessuno dei due.
> Li tieni perché ti fa comodo dai.
> E anche quella dei figli è un paravento. Hai preso la via che ti è più comoda e la giustifichi così.
> Sono certissimo che tu sia affezzionatissima all'amante e che ti manchi molto. Ma non ne sei innamorata, ne lo ami.
> ...



Che tristezza. Pensi di continuare sempre cosi?

Io proverei a vivere solo.


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto sta nelle aspettative matrimoniali che si hanno.
> Se  con la macchina del tempo tornassimo indietro di 80 anni e chiedessimo a coppie sposate da 10, 15, 20, 25 anni se si amano risponderebbero di sì.
> Se poi chiedessimo di quelli che per ognuno di noi sono gli indicatori dell'amore forse risponderebbero di no o ci guarderebbero come dei matti.
> Oggi abbiamo pretese di sesso, intimità, condivisione, accettazione reciproca molto elevate e contemporaneamente abbiamo impegni lavorativi stressanti per entrambi. Non vi è più la divisione del lavoro di un tempo con mogli che gestivano casa e figli con tempi rilassati. I figli giocavano in cortile non li si doveva scarrozzare di qua e di là per corsi e sport e quando tornavano a casa, stanchi ma felici, si addormentavano senza richiedere discorsi, intrattenimento e stimoli.
> ...


Quoto
Penso ai miei nonni


Ma la socta adesso galoppa cosi e se non tieni il ritmo ti pare essere fuori

A me frega relativamente 
A mio marito molto

Mio padre e mancato molto giovane e sino ad allora aveva lavorato come un mulo
Ho sempre pensato ne valesse la pena di lavorare x avere quel che serve e un tantino di più per essere sereni
Mio marito no 

Pero anche qui, qnd entri in certe dinsmiche lavorative soprutto in aziende ti spremono e vogliono risultati performanti 

Io di mio comunque so di pretendere e su questo devo lavorarci su hai ragione brunetta parecchia pure


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza. Pensi di continuare sempre cosi?
> 
> Io proverei a vivere solo.


Ma my darling
Lui vive già da solo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato in queste settimane.
> 
> Verissimo quello che hai scritto, se penso a com'era il matrimonio dei miei genitori,dei miei suoceri,  la vita in generale degli anni 60, la semplicità rispetto all'oggi, mi chiedo se pure il tradimento non sia, oggi, nient'altro che un'opportunità facilissima a cui molti non sanno rinunciare viste le tante opportunità di approccio.
> 
> ...


 Quotone

Quotone

Io ho iniziato a perdermi qnd mio marito pensavo non ne valesse pena

Adesso che è più presente che finalmente viviamo una realtà famigliare quasi normale mi rendo conto di qnt ci siamo persi lontano

Per dire stasera arriverà per le 21.40 se va bene
Ma buon dio torna !!
I ragazzi lo aspettano io gli preparo cena 

Prima si viveva di telefonate e Skype il ns rapporto era cosi.. Telematico


È stato un attimo chattare la sera da sola .... Una sera e la sera dopo e la sera dopo ancora ...
Messi a letto i ragazzi..
( non ci siamo conosciuti x chat ma era facile comunicare cosi )

Una volta qsto non sarebbe stato possibile sia x tecnologia 
(Anche x marito a casa)

Matrimoni a distanza comunque sono uno schifo da giovani
Sconsigliò vivamente !


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Quotone
> 
> Quotone
> 
> ...



Io, nel mio caso, sono sicura che senza i trenta msg e tel odierne, lei si sarebbe stancata, non si sarebbe accontentata di vederlo ogni 15 giorni e per meno di un ora.

Lui soprattutto all'inizio ha approfittato del lavoro lontano per vederla più spesso, ma relativamente vista la distanza.

No, senza la quotidianità nel sentirsi sarebbe stata una scappatella. O avrebbe scelto.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu sai benissimo di non amare nessuno dei due.
> Li tieni perché ti fa comodo dai.
> E anche quella dei figli è un paravento. Hai preso la via che ti è più comoda e la giustifichi così.
> Sono certissimo che tu sia affezzionatissima all'amante e che ti manchi molto. Ma non ne sei innamorata, ne lo ami.
> ...


Un mio ex, figlio di una coppia "apparente", mi confessò lo strazio che aveva provato per il fatto che i suoi non dormivano più nello stesso letto, e della rabbia che provava nel vedere che stavano insieme per lui.
Fai attenzione feather quando parli di egoismo riferendoti a Carola. Anche tu sei egoista nel voler vedere spesso tuo figlio. E smettetela un po' tutti di credere di sapere cosa vogliono i votri figli e cosa sia meglio per loro.

Una cosa sola è certa: i figli vogliono sentire che le persone che li circondano, soprattutto i genitori, sono felici. E' la felicità che genera e trasmette felicità. E niente altro, proprio niente altro. E la felicità è la fonte della fiducia che un bambino può sentire in un genitore e quindi nella vita. Se mio padre è triste, è perché la vita, il mondo, io sono cattivi...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio ex, figlio di una coppia "apparente", mi confessò lo strazio che aveva provato per il fatto che i suoi non dormivano più nello stesso letto, e della rabbia che provava nel vedere che stavano insieme per lui.
> Fai attenzione feather quando parli di egoismo riferendoti a Carola. Anche tu sei egoista nel voler vedere spesso tuo figlio. E smettetela un po' tutti di credere di sapere cosa vogliono i votri figli e cosa sia meglio per loro.
> 
> Una cosa sola è certa: i figli vogliono sentire che le persone che li circondano, soprattutto i genitori, sono felici. E' la felicità che genera e trasmette felicità. E niente altro, proprio niente altro. E la felicità è la fonte della fiducia che un bambino può sentire in un genitore e quindi nella vita. Se mio padre è triste, è perché la vita, il mondo, io sono cattivi...


:up:


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Si quoto
I figli vogliono genitori felici
Al mattino i miei ancora corrono nel lettone
Uno più fa incursioni notturne e questo e un errore ma stando x tanto tempo sola a turno venivano e questo e stato un errore che ho fatto 
Ma sapete qnd sono piccoli di dorme poco e non avendo lui a farmi da cambio ammetto fosse comodo averlo li qnd si svegliava 
Adesso che il papà e più presente rispettano i ns spazi
E mentre  prima erano abituati a vederlo il venerdi adesso lo aspettano e qnd non ce lo cercano

Ci si abitua in fretta all assenza e anche alla presenza 
Adesso x assurdo notano le sere che non torna prima era normale

Anzi, mi ci devo riabituare io ad averlo qui

Sembra assurdo ma ho patito sua assenza tanto e adesso che ce a volte mi pesa non avere più spazi miei 
Al di la di come va tra noi qnd ti abituia gestirti da sola ritardare tutto fai fatica
Io son o una tedesca alle 21 tutti a letto
Con lui si svacca tante e' che sono ancora in piedi tutti 

Feath ma lei che dormì solo non di e nulla
È qst arrendevolezza dei compagno che a me fa più male di una litigata

Mio marito non accetterebbe qsto ma e'passato sopra altro lo sapete

Forse è un modo x andare avanti
Lui è razionale calmo poco propenso a manifestare stati d animo belli e brutti  io impulsiva e sanguigna e non tengo una carezza ma nemmeno un incazzatura 
Siamo opposti

Forse anche qui origine ns malessere


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico che sia il passato il buon tempo andato (certamente le donne subivano il sesso molto spesso più che goderlo) ma che, forse, dovremmo tutti riflettere se quel che ci aspettiamo ed esigiamo e ci viene richiesto da coppia, famiglia, società sia realistico.


Tu sei sempre per "l'accontentiamoci". Fatti bastare quello che hai e non puntare mai troppo in alto. 
Mi sembri una di quelle della descrescita felice 
Io non riesco a condividere questo punto. L'umanità sarebbe ancora al medioevo con questo modo di pensare. 
La laicità per esempio era impensabile nel 1600 eppure qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di sognare l'impossibile e l'ha reso possibile.
Chi lo dice che volere un rapporto di coppia più profondo sia irrealistico?


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> È petche stai in quella situazione feath?
> Non stai x tuo figlio ?





disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza. Pensi di continuare sempre cosi?
> 
> Io proverei a vivere solo.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma my darling
> Lui vive già da solo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sto perché fuori da questa situazione non avrei nulla da guadagnare ma solo da perdere. 
È vero, sono già da solo, mi sento solo, lo sono. Siamo due buoni amici, non ci tiriamo i piatti in testa e ci prendiamo cura di nostro figlio.
Dovrei distruggere tutto per guadagnare cosa?


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio ex, figlio di una coppia "apparente", mi confessò lo strazio che aveva provato per il fatto che i suoi non dormivano più nello stesso letto, e della rabbia che provava nel vedere che stavano insieme per lui.
> Fai attenzione feather quando parli di egoismo riferendoti a Carola. Anche tu sei egoista nel voler vedere spesso tuo figlio. E smettetela un po' tutti di credere di sapere cosa vogliono i votri figli e cosa sia meglio per loro.
> 
> Una cosa sola è certa: i figli vogliono sentire che le persone che li circondano, soprattutto i genitori, sono felici. E' la felicità che genera e trasmette felicità. E niente altro, proprio niente altro. E la felicità è la fonte della fiducia che un bambino può sentire in un genitore e quindi nella vita. Se mio padre è triste, è perché la vita, il mondo, io sono cattivi...


Hai detto una cosa verissima  
Non ho mai preteso di sapere cosa è meglio per mio figlio, questo purtroppo l'ho sempre avuto chiaro. È impossibile sapere cosa sarebbe stato meglio per loro.
Hai detto bene, i figli vogliono amore incondizionato dai genitori ed essere circondati da persone felici e soddisfatte di se, serene.

Per questo dico, andare via per? Sarei più felice in un monolocale da solo? Lo sarebbe mio figlio?
Io in tutta coscienza non lo so, e tu?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto sta nelle aspettative matrimoniali che si hanno.
> Se  con la macchina del tempo tornassimo indietro di 80 anni e chiedessimo a coppie sposate da 10, 15, 20, 25 anni se si amano risponderebbero di sì.
> Se poi chiedessimo di quelli che per ognuno di noi sono gli indicatori dell'amore forse risponderebbero di no o ci guarderebbero come dei matti.
> *Oggi abbiamo pretese di sesso, intimità, condivisione, accettazione reciproca molto elevate* e contemporaneamente abbiamo impegni lavorativi stressanti per entrambi. Non vi è più la divisione del lavoro di un tempo con mogli che gestivano casa e figli con tempi rilassati. I figli giocavano in cortile non li si doveva scarrozzare di qua e di là per corsi e sport e quando tornavano a casa, stanchi ma felici, si addormentavano senza richiedere discorsi, intrattenimento e stimoli.
> ...



Bellissimo intervento che riflette il mio pensiero.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre per "l'accontentiamoci". Fatti bastare quello che hai e non puntare mai troppo in alto.
> Mi sembri una di quelle della descrescita felice
> Io non riesco a condividere questo punto. L'umanità sarebbe ancora al medioevo con questo modo di pensare.
> La laicità per esempio era impensabile nel 1600 eppure qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di sognare l'impossibile e l'ha reso possibile.
> *Chi lo dice che volere un rapporto di coppia più profondo sia irrealistico?*


La tua infelicità è l'insoddisfazione che hai.
Volere qualcosa che non puoi avere ti rende insoddisfatto perennemente.
Ma anche questo è un modus vivendi che molti scelgono. 
E attribuiscono, nelle responsabilità, ad altri.
In fondo quel che hai è quel che hai scelto di avere, no?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sto perché *fuori da questa situazione non avrei nulla da guadagnare ma solo da perdere. *
> È vero, sono già da solo, mi sento solo, lo sono. Siamo due buoni amici, non ci tiriamo i piatti in testa e ci prendiamo cura di nostro figlio.
> *Dovrei distruggere tutto per guadagnare cosa?*


E allora accetta quello che hai, se non hai il coraggio di cambiarlo.
Accetta e goditelo. Cerca e guarda il meglio di quello che hai. Se l'hai scelto all'epoca... lo ritroverai ancora, no?
Non c'è niente di peggio di continuare a stagnare in una situazione che non ci piace e lamentarsi che non ci sono alternative.
Ci sono, o cambiarla o viverla.
Tu non stai facendo nulla di tutto questo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa verissima
> Non ho mai preteso di sapere cosa è meglio per mio figlio, questo purtroppo l'ho sempre avuto chiaro. È impossibile sapere cosa sarebbe stato meglio per loro.
> Hai detto bene, i figli vogliono amore incondizionato dai genitori ed essere circondati da persone felici e soddisfatte di se, serene.
> 
> ...


Tu sei infelice dentro.
Lo sei adesso, lo sarai dopo.
Devi trovare quello che cerchi in te. Non aspettartelo da altri.
Devi lavorare su te stesso per capire perché non sai essere sereno e soddisfatto.
Finora hai fatto il contrario: sei andato fuori a cercare motivazioni e speranze.


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In fondo quel che hai è quel che hai scelto di avere, no?


No, io quello che volevo è un rapporto profondo con la donna che amo(avo). Sta situazione di me da solo, a casa o fuori, non è quello che IO avevo scelto.



danny ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di peggio di continuare a stagnare in una situazione che non ci piace e lamentarsi che non ci sono alternative.
> Ci sono, o cambiarla o viverla.
> Tu non stai facendo nulla di tutto questo.


L'alternativa che avevo scelto mi ha scaricato nel bidone dell'umido. E altre alternative non ne vedo.



danny ha detto:


> Tu sei infelice dentro.
> Lo sei adesso, lo sarai dopo.
> Devi trovare quello che cerchi in te. Non aspettartelo da altri.
> Devi lavorare su te stesso per capire perché non sai essere sereno e soddisfatto.
> Finora hai fatto il contrario: sei andato fuori a cercare motivazioni e speranze.


Su questo invece concordo, solo che non ho idea di come contruirmi una vita appagante stando da solo. Mi manca sempre il condividere quello che vivo con qualcun'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Per niente sbri
> X niente
> 
> Ma prima poi ne verrò a capo
> ...


Rosa, io intendevo dire che tu vai a fasi alterne e questo lo leggo dai post.
Nel senso che una volta scrivi che hai deciso e sei sicura
Una volta scrivi che stai pensando di separarti
Una volta scrivi che stai pensando che forse con l'amante saresti felice
Una volta scrivi che vuoi stare da sola.
Ma non è che stai e/o ti stai raccontando palle, non più di quanto faccia chiunque.
Sei spaccata e non riesci a prendere una decisione, perchè è una decisione difficile.
Pragmaticamente dovresti rompere un equilibrio che, per quanto fuori dagli schemi, funziona.
E quando qualcosa minaccia quell'equilibrio, tipo l'amante che ti chiede di prendere una decisione, vai in ansia.
Quello che posso dirti io è che prima o poi questo equilibrio si romperà perchè delle 3 persone che lo mantengono, nemmeno una è felice, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sto perché fuori da questa situazione non avrei nulla da guadagnare ma solo da perdere.
> È vero, sono già da solo, mi sento solo, lo sono. Siamo due buoni amici, non ci tiriamo i piatti in testa e ci prendiamo cura di nostro figlio.
> Dovrei distruggere tutto per guadagnare cosa?


Appunto.:up::up::up::up:
( forse ti si dice solo, smettila di lamentarti).


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre per "l'accontentiamoci". Fatti bastare quello che hai e non puntare mai troppo in alto.
> Mi sembri una di quelle della descrescita felice
> Io non riesco a condividere questo punto. L'umanità sarebbe ancora al medioevo con questo modo di pensare.
> La laicità per esempio era impensabile nel 1600 eppure qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di sognare l'impossibile e l'ha reso possibile.
> Chi lo dice che volere un rapporto di coppia più profondo sia irrealistico?


Non direi...
Lei si è accontentata di separarsi?
prova a chiedere a che età e dopo quanti anni di matrimonio si è separata Brunilde...
E' che ha scoperto tutto dopo anni e anni e anni ancora

Quando oramai si era vissuto in certo modo: inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tristezza. Pensi di continuare sempre cosi?
> 
> Io proverei a vivere *solo*.


si' è molto triste quello che lui ha scritto....ma ...
vivere da solo, sapendo che ha figli piccoli ?
Obbiettivamente non gli hai dato un grande consiglio..
:unhappy:


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio ex, figlio di *una coppia "apparente"*, mi confessò lo strazio che aveva provato per il fatto che i suoi non dormivano più nello stesso letto, e della rabbia che provava nel vedere che stavano insieme per lui.
> Fai attenzione feather quando parli di egoismo riferendoti a Carola. Anche tu sei egoista nel voler vedere spesso tuo figlio. E smettetela un po' tutti di credere di sapere cosa vogliono i votri figli e cosa sia meglio per loro.
> 
> Una cosa sola è certa: i figli vogliono sentire che le persone che li circondano, soprattutto i genitori, sono felici. E' la felicità che genera e trasmette felicità. E niente altro, proprio niente altro. E la felicità è la fonte della fiducia che un bambino può sentire in un genitore e quindi nella vita. Se mio padre è triste, è perché la vita, il mondo, io sono cattivi...


ecco, la coppia apparente! :up:
Il neologismo *efficacissimo* per inquadrare certe situazioni.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> [...] Non ho idea di come contruirmi una vita appagante stando da solo. Mi manca sempre il condividere quello che vivo con qualcun'altro.





Gian ha detto:


> si' è molto triste quello che lui ha scritto....ma ...
> vivere da solo, sapendo che ha figli piccoli ?
> Obbiettivamente non gli hai dato un grande consiglio..
> :unhappy:


Io invece penso che varrebbe veramente la pena di fare un tentativo.
A tempo, ad esempio.
Sei mesi fuori di casa a sgombrar la testa dalla nebbia e dai fantasmi.
E poi si decide, se rientrare o farlo diventare un assetto permanente.
_Pourquoi-non_?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Io invece penso che varrebbe veramente la pena di fare un tentativo.
> A tempo, ad esempio.
> Sei mesi fuori di casa a sgombrar la testa dalla nebbia e dai fantasmi.
> E poi si decide, se rientrare o farlo diventare un assetto permanente.
> _Pourquoi-non_?



Sei mesi fuori di casa... se io fossi una mamma con dei figli piccoli a un uomo così, che mi chiede una cosa così gli consiglierei di prendersi sei secoli fuori di casa...
E se fossi un uomo e mia moglie accettasse una cosa così, penserei... "Ma che donna ho sposato che non gliene frega niente di me e che ai figli rimanga accanto un padre per sei mesi?".
Ma una responsabilità che sia una no?
Avere le palle (cit. Oscuro), no?
Non si sta più bene con una... ci si separi...
Non si ha il coraggio di farlo?
Bene, che ci si goda quello che si ha, si impari a farlo, la si smetta di piangersi addosso.
Cazzo, stiamo parlando di un padre.
Un padre è un padre: invece di guardarsi l'ombelico suo deve anche guardare quello dei figli. E trovare un po' di ragioni di essere felice in loro. 
Non c'è nessuno che ci forzi a fare delle scelte: siamo noi che dobbiamo essere decisi nel farlo.
Ma se ne facciamo una, dobbiamo essere convinti.
Io anche se mia moglie mi ha  tradito NON ho mai avuto dubbi sul fatto di volerla ancora.
Non sono qui a lamentarmi che lei mi ha pugnalato, che è stata stronza o altro.
Dico che ha fatto una cosa che mi ha fatto male.
Amen.
Ora sto bene.
Amen.
Riprendiamoci la vita, ma che sia una vita. Non una lagna perpetua.
E' troppo breve per perdere tempo a disperarsi di quello che è successo o di quello che non si ha.
O di quello che si vorrebbe che fosse.
Viviamo quello che vogliamo e basta.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Intanto lascia uno dei due. Scegii*. Non si separerebbe più nessuno se si potessero cambiare le persone o adattarsi agli altri.
> 
> Si separano milioni di individui, non si muore, si ricomincia.
> 
> ...


Eh, pare facile ....


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> L'altro ... Mi ha comunicato .. Che basta
> Che sta male, che non riesce più a vivermi cosi
> Che lui ha guardato in faccia la nostra storia, si è innamorato, ed io non decido
> ...


Ci sono persone che hanno atteso una vita che il loro amante si trovasse nelle condizoni in cui ora si trova il tuo, ma questa opportunità non gli si è mai palesata ... Come è strana la vita.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sei mesi fuori di casa... se io fossi una mamma con dei figli piccoli a un uomo così, che mi chiede una cosa così gli consiglierei di prendersi sei secoli fuori di casa...
> E se fossi un uomo e mia moglie accettasse una cosa così, penserei... "Ma che donna ho sposato che non gliene frega niente di me e che ai figli rimanga accanto un padre per sei mesi?".
> Ma una responsabilità che sia una no?
> Avere le palle (cit. Oscuro), no?
> ...


Se tu fossi la moglie di Feather, che non ti tocca, non ti bacia, non ti scopa e non dorme con te da un anno lo avresti già buttato fuori da mò, cosa che invece non si è - ancora  - verificata.
Quindi non stiamo parlando della migliore delle decisioni possibili nel migliore dei mondi possibili, ma stiamo parlando di un uomo che ha perso il senso della vita che vive, e continuare a ripetergli che dovrebbe accontentarsi o andarsene è come imporre a qualcuno di essere spontaneo. Tu sai essere spontaneo a comando? Io no.
E poi scusa, vorrei vedere te se tua moglie ti avesse mollato e tu fossi a pezzi, e qualcuno ti tirasse un calcio nelle palle perchè stai di cacca e ti ingiungesse di tirarti su e smetterla di disperarti, che la salute e un lavoro ce li hai.
Ognuno sta male per cose diverse e ne ha tutto il diritto.
E ha anche il diritto di non vivere una vita fotocopia di quella di milioni di altri individui.

Non ce l'ho con te, Danny, sia chiaro.
Mi fa solo rabbia che gli unici percorsi previsti da molti siano lineari. C'è chi il proprio righello lo scopre più tardi, e anche chi non lo scopre affatto.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se tu fossi la moglie di Feather, che non ti tocca, non ti bacia, non ti scopa e non dorme con te da un anno lo avresti già buttato fuori da mò, cosa che invece non si è - ancora  - verificata.
> Quindi non stiamo parlando della migliore delle decisioni possibili nel migliore dei mondi possibili, ma stiamo parlando di un uomo che ha perso il senso della vita che vive, e continuare a ripetergli che dovrebbe accontentarsi o andarsene è come imporre a qualcuno di essere spontaneo. Tu sai essere spontaneo a comando? Io no.
> E poi scusa, vorrei vedere te se tua moglie ti avesse mollato e tu fossi a pezzi, e qualcuno ti tirasse un calcio nelle palle perchè stai di cacca e ti ingiungesse di tirarti su e smetterla di disperarti, che la salute e un lavoro ce li hai.
> Ognuno sta male per cose diverse e ne ha tutto il diritto.
> ...


Appunto. Io non vedo un percorso. Da qualche parte bisogna decidere di andare. Non è questione di percorsi lineari ma di tempo. Più passa e meno soluzioni si trovano. Pur continuando a stare male.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto. Io non vedo un percorso. Da qualche parte bisogna decidere di andare. Non è questione di percorsi lineari ma di tempo. Più passa e meno soluzioni si trovano.



Ciao

ognuno ha i suoi tempi. A te può sembrare uno che stagna,
secondo me, anche questo è una forma di percorso ... 
Le domande se né fa ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ognuno ha i suoi tempi. A te può sembrare uno che stagna,
> secondo me, anche questo è una forma di percorso ...
> ...


Difatti.  Infatti io gli ho risposto.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti.  Infatti io gli ho risposto.


Certo che gli hai risposto 
Le alternative però sembrano solo A o B (che sono le più macroscopiche).
Io ho provato ad inserire una possibilità C.
Non è granchè, probabilmente, ma rimangono ancora svariate lettere nell'alfabeto


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se tu fossi la moglie di Feather, che non ti tocca, non ti bacia, non ti scopa e non dorme con te da un anno lo avresti già buttato fuori da mò, cosa che invece non si è - ancora  - verificata.
> Quindi non stiamo parlando della migliore delle decisioni possibili nel migliore dei mondi possibili, ma stiamo parlando di un uomo che ha perso il senso della vita che vive, e continuare a ripetergli che dovrebbe accontentarsi o andarsene è come imporre a qualcuno di essere spontaneo. Tu sai essere spontaneo a comando? Io no.
> E poi scusa, vorrei vedere te se tua moglie ti avesse mollato e tu fossi a pezzi, e qualcuno ti tirasse un calcio nelle palle perchè stai di cacca e ti ingiungesse di tirarti su e smetterla di disperarti, che la salute e un lavoro ce li hai.
> Ognuno sta male per cose diverse e ne ha tutto il diritto.
> ...


bellissimo questo post!


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bellissimo questo post!


Uh! Ma grazie! 

Ciao, bella donna, bentornata!
:kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Uh! Ma grazie!
> 
> Ciao, bella donna, bentornata!
> :kiss:


Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> No, io quello che volevo è un rapporto profondo con la donna che amo(avo). Sta situazione di me da solo, a casa o fuori, non è quello che IO avevo scelto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è questione di accontentarsi al ribasso. E' proprio un pensiero che è lontano da me.
E' che nei brevi anni della nostra vita bisogna cercare di stare meglio che si può con quello che ci è dato vivere. Se le tue aspirazioni di soddisfazioni sentimental-spirituali (perché per me cerchi o sogni in un rapporto di coppia anche appagamento quasi trascendente) le trasferisci brutalmente a un piano concreto puoi immaginare un altro che ti dicesse che vuole fare il calciatore ma è una pippa o uno che vuol fare la rockstar ma è negato nella musica o anche, semplicemente, ha pure talento e anche capacità ma per pura sfiga uno riesce solo a giocare a calcetto e l'altro a suonare con gli amici allo domenica e ti dicesse che è infelice, tu cosa gli diresti? O se uno volesse vivere ai caraibi gestendo il baretto sulla spiaggia e si lamentasse di non poterlo fare perché deve pagare il mutuo, non gli diresti di fare una scelta?

Però il mio era un discorso diverso. Mi domandavo se in generale non si stia chiedendo troppo a noi stessi, non alla vita, pretendendo da noi stessi e da chi vive con noi, pure i bambini, performance che non lasciano energie affettive.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> si' è molto triste quello che lui ha scritto....ma ...
> vivere da solo, sapendo che ha figli piccoli ?
> Obbiettivamente non gli hai dato un grande consiglio..
> :unhappy:



Gian, è oltre un anno che scrive che è triste, demotivato, che non da un solo bacio alla moglie, sai che allegria in quella casa?

Secondo me anche il bambino se ne accorge.

Deve smuovesi.

Anche perchè, se l'amante non lo avesse lasciato, se ne sarebbe andato da tanto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ecco, la coppia apparente! :up:
> Il neologismo *efficacissimo* per inquadrare certe situazioni.




Appunto!


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh, pare facile ....



Non sarà facile, ma neppure si può giocare con la vita degli altri, tenerle in sospeso fino a che ci fa comodo!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sarà facile, ma neppure si può giocare con la vita degli altri, tenerle in sospeso fino a che ci fa comodo!


È presunzione o sensibilità il non voler "lasciare libero" un marito, una moglie che non si amano più, ma che ci amano, o, forse, hanno bisogno di noi? Non lo domando in relazione a feather, ma in generale.
Tu, disincantata, cosa pensi in questo specifico senso, del silenzio annoso di tuo marito?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È presunzione o sensibilità il non voler "lasciare libero" un marito, una moglie che non si amano più, ma che ci amano, o, forse, hanno bisogno di noi? Non lo domando in relazione a feather, ma in generale.
> Tu, disincantata, cosa pensi in questo specifico senso, del silenzio annoso di tuo marito?


Non si lascia libero nessuno. Tutti sono liberi.
Entrambi possono chiedere la separazione.
C'è chi sceglie e chi non sceglie.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È presunzione o sensibilità il non voler "lasciare libero" un marito, una moglie che non si amano più, ma che ci amano, o, forse, hanno bisogno di noi? Non lo domando in relazione a feather, ma in generale.
> Tu, disincantata, cosa pensi in questo specifico senso, del silenzio annoso di tuo marito?



Io devo accontentarmi di quel poco che lui mi ha voluto dire, se sia vero o no non lo saprò mai.

L'ho già scritto fin troppe volte.

Se dovessi ascoltare solo le sensazioni, di quei mesi in cui lei lo ricattava, direi che era molto preoccupato per me più che per lei.

Ma dovrei entrare nella sua testa per sapere.



'


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se dovessi ascoltare solo le sensazioni, di quei mesi in cui lei lo ricattava, direi che era molto preoccupato per me più che per lei.


E per di più lui ha sempre detto che amava te. Non gli riconosci nulla di buono?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si lascia libero nessuno. Tutti sono liberi.
> Entrambi possono chiedere la separazione.
> C'è chi sceglie e chi non sceglie.


Mah, sai com'è: qui si legge spesso che lei/lui hanno diritto di "essere liberi". La moglie di feather sembra una prigioniera, talvolta, di questo marito che non la "lascia libera"...


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, sai com'è: qui si legge spesso che lei/lui hanno diritto di "essere liberi". La moglie di feather sembra una prigioniera, talvolta, di questo marito che non la "lascia libera"...


Veramente lui dice che è lei a voler stare in ogni caso con lui, essendo già separata dal primo marito non concepisce la vergogna, dice lui, di un altra separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, sai com'è: qui si legge spesso che lei/lui hanno diritto di "essere liberi". La moglie di feather sembra una prigioniera, talvolta, di questo marito che non la "lascia libera"...


A me sembra sempre una locuzione priva di senso.


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.:up::up::up::up:
> ( forse ti si dice solo, smettila di lamentarti).


Mah.. se i fa piacere ti posso dire che sono felice e soddisfatto.


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto. Io non vedo un percorso. Da qualche parte bisogna decidere di andare. Non è questione di percorsi lineari ma di tempo. Più passa e meno soluzioni si trovano. Pur continuando a stare male.


Non sono d'accordo. Secondo me le situazioni maturino nei loro tempi. A volte lunghi a volte brevi.
Forzare i tempi non è mai una bella idea.
Di puttanate ne ho già fatte anche troppe, non ne vado a fare un'altra se non sono assolutamente certo di quello che sto facendo.


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente lui dice che è lei a voler stare in ogni caso con lui, essendo già separata dal primo marito non concepisce la vergogna, dice lui, di un altra separazione.


Infatti, lei è libera di andarsene quando vuole se lo desidera.


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domandavo se in generale non si stia chiedendo troppo a noi stessi, non alla vita, pretendendo da noi stessi e da chi vive con noi, pure i bambini, performance che non lasciano energie affettive.


Io non credo, non sono una risorsa finita. E con i secoli mi auguri che l'umanità sviluppi le capacità affettive e non, sempre più. Si chiama evoluzione no?


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io non credo, non sono una risorsa finita. *E con i secoli* mi auguri che l'umanità sviluppi le capacità affettive e non, sempre più. *Si chiama evoluzione* no?


Uhm...


No.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domandavo se in generale non si stia chiedendo troppo a noi stessi, non alla vita, pretendendo da noi stessi e da chi vive con noi, pure i bambini, performance che non lasciano energie affettive.



A mio parere sì. Forse siamo anche condizionati da modelli non adeguati.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> 
> 
> No.


'nfatti!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A mio parere sì. Forse siamo anche condizionati da modelli non adeguati.


Parlavo ieri con un conoscente che mi raccontava di figlio e nuora e dei loro due figli (6 e 8 anni) e diceva che i bambini non hanno un minuto libero fino alle 7 di sera, seguiti in questo peregrinare da un luogo all'altro dalla babysitter perché è un colpo di fortuna che i genitori, con lavoro impegnativo e gratificante (che, per altro temono di poter perdere perché molto competitivo) tornino a quell'ora, perché sempre più spesso arrivano con figlie che hanno già cenato, in pigiama e con gli occhi chiusi. Non siamo entrati in ipotesi sulla loro vita sentimentale e sessuale.


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2014)

Va be ci sono casi e casi e genitori esaltati 
Certo e che adesso mantenerlo un posto e'dura sia che sei una una grossa realtà ( io multinazionale che va pure bene eppure la pressione ce )
sia in proprio (ho amici imprenditori strozzati)
Se sei impiegato / operaio rischi cassa ecc ecc quindi chiaro che ti impegni e comunque arrivi a fine mese tirato 

Non Trovo follia che in Due si arrivi alle 19 di sera insomma anche le donne hanno diritto a lavorare e i figli crescere con una mamma realizzata piuttosto che imbruttita da una scelta obbligata 
Mi pare mia mamma che mi dice cge il ptome x unadonna sarebbe ideale...e in itkslia che fai x svere ptime??
sinobrari i laviro interessanti a orario ridotto...poi  ha gradito la laurea x fare poi cosa ? 
Il call center   ? Con tutto rispetto x chi lo fa 

io cerco di esserci tre gg su cinque a a prenderli a scuola 
Il papà mai non può proprio 

Li accompagnò ognuno a uno sport
Ne fanno uno a testa ma moltiplica per tre e sono tre pomeriggi ( due accavallandosi)
Catechismo dimenticato dopo la comunione 
Inglese Serve e a scuola fatto alla casso

Dopodiché parco cortile e anche sana noia che serve !!
Devono annoiarsi i bimbi e crearsi stimoli
Però credimi se lo sport diventa passione ti aiuta nella vita e ti può evitare grane almeno nei momenti delicati 
E uno sport fatto seriamente e'un impegno x tutti genitori compresi 

Però solo in Italia ce sta crociata ai genitori impegnati all estero e la norma e i ragazzi sono pure più svegli 

Da me si gli stagista che arrivano alcuni chiedi disponibilità a trasferte brevi ti dicono no che ho la fidanzata o il moroso!!!

Madaiiiii ( non tutti ma assicuro io parecchi trovano scuse )


E Che adesso non si scopi perché si lavora può essere ho un es a casa ma  coglioni chi lo fa scusa !!


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlavo ieri con un conoscente che mi raccontava di figlio e nuora e dei loro due figli (6 e 8 anni) e diceva che i bambini non hanno un minuto libero fino alle 7 di sera, seguiti in questo peregrinare da un luogo all'altro dalla babysitter perché è un colpo di fortuna che i genitori, con lavoro impegnativo e gratificante (che, per altro temono di poter perdere perché molto competitivo) tornino a quell'ora, perché sempre più spesso arrivano con figlie che hanno già cenato, in pigiama e con gli occhi chiusi. Non siamo entrati in ipotesi sulla loro vita sentimentale e sessuale.



Noi come orari eravamo vicini o quasi alle 19, quando andava bene erano le 18, 18,30, però si cenava tutti insieme, e il tempo per fare sesso si trovava sempre.

Forse, nel nostro caso, avendo passato l'inferno nei dieci mesi di ricovero di una figlia, li si che il sesso era utopia, tutto il resto ci è sempre sembrato leggero.

Quando leggo di coppie che sono in crisi con un solo figlio e sano, beh, mi incazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

I figli di Carola hanno anche il tempo per annoiarsi. Beati loro! E la mamma li va a prendere a scuola presto.
Però a me sembra che si stia considerando il mercato del lavoro e quel modo di lavorare un dio immutabile e nessuno cerca chiede che la vita possa essere diversa.


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli di Carola hanno anche il tempo per annoiarsi. Beati loro! E la mamma li va a prendere a scuola presto.
> Però a me sembra che si stia considerando il mercato del lavoro e quel modo di lavorare un dio immutabile e nessuno cerca chiede che la vita possa essere diversa.



Il part-time, quando avevo le bambine piccole, da noi non esisteva, quante discussioni sindacali per ottenerlo!

Quando finalmente ed a fatica era possibile ottenerlo ero vicina alla pensione, poi spostata varie volte per le varie riforme, ma non mi serviva più.

Hai ragione, bisognerebbe cambiare tutto, cominciando dai salari che dovrebbero consentire di scegliere se lavorare o meno ad una madre di famiglia, o poterlo fare per poche ore al giorno, ma la vedo sempre più dura, anzi, vedo molte giovani che neppure ci pensano a sposarsi e meno ancora ai figli, fino ad una sistemazione che invece di avvicinarsi si allontana.


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2014)

Si annoiano perché abbiamo tagliato alcune  cose
Ho figli di amici che inglese nuoto sci chitarra ecc
Noi uno sport in settimana
Inglese
Va be sci nel week ma lo si fa tutti
Io brunetta li ore di a scuola ma a volte qnd li lascio alle loro attività sportive lavoro con pc o tornò in ufficio o se no messi a dormire butto giu relazioni ecc di sera ( ok meglio che chattare con amante )
Ma che fatica

Non è solo questione ti scelte
Chi delle mie amiche ha scelto di seguire figli ha fatto grossi sacrifici economici e a figli cresciuti non è poi cosi soddisfatta .. io casalinga ad es non mi ci ritroverei credo x indole nemmeno se fossi ricca da fare schifo
O firse ricca uno può dedicarsi a fare di una passione un lavoro 

Per il resto di sti tempi non è facile
E sono la prima che ha lottato contro un uomo che si immolava alla carriera
Eppure a certi livelli una volta o cosi o fuori
Adesso è cosi un po x tutti
Io x lavoro  ho come interlocutori i direttori di personale
Faccio riunioni con sindacati a volte x placare animi
Davvero brutto periodo
Bruttissimo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Si annoiano perché abbiamo tagliato alcune  cose
> Ho figli di amici che inglese nuoto sci chitarra ecc
> Noi uno sport in settimana
> Inglese
> ...


Io facevo un ragionamento politico.
Non penso certo a madre casalinghe o a obbligato part-time.
Veramente pensavo solo a orari più umani per tutti.
I bambini stanno benissimo con i bambini e ci starebbero giorno e notte. Dovrebbero avere anche il tempo per il gioco libero e per giocare anche con i genitori.
E i genitori dovrebbero avere tempo per stare tra loro e con i figli.
Almeno un poco.
Il mondo del lavoro è così? Ma non è immutabile, si può cambiarlo.


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a me sembra che si stia considerando il mercato del lavoro e quel modo di lavorare un dio immutabile e nessuno cerca chiede che la vita possa essere diversa.


In Italia con l'economia e la politica che c'è ora no, non ci può essere nulla di diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In Italia con l'economia e la politica che c'è ora no, non ci può essere nulla di diverso.


Io vivo di utopie.
Pensa che credo che potrei trovare un uomo fedele.:carneval:


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vivo di utopie.
> Pensa che credo che potrei trovare un uomo fedele.:carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vivo di utopie.
> Pensa che credo che potrei trovare un uomo fedele.:carneval:




Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


pure io ... che ingenue ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vivo di utopie.
> Pensa che credo che potrei trovare un uomo fedele.:carneval:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:
> ...


Ma l'uomo fedele non è un'utopia. E' utopia pensare che non pensi mai a nessun'altra che non siate voi 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma l'uomo fedele non è un'utopia. E' utopia pensare che non pensi mai a nessun'altra che non siate voi
> 
> Buscopann


La seconda non sarebbe utopia ma follia


----------



## Buscopann (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La seconda non sarebbe utopia ma follia


In effetti :carneval:
Vabbé dai..accontentatevi. Che anche noi c'abbiamo da fare con voi 

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La seconda non sarebbe utopia ma follia


Vabbè, ma dipende anche un po' da _cosa _pensa :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma dipende anche un po' da _cosa _pensa :carneval:


Se non pianifica, pensi quel che gli pare.


----------

